

Mid Career Crisis of the Perl Programmer - simplon
http://www.modernperlbooks.com/mt/2014/02/the-mid-career-crisis-of-the-perl-programmer.html

======
collyw
As someone with around 11 years of experience in the industry I see similar
problems. How do I convince people I am better at people with 5 years
experience? I know I am better than I was 5 years ago. Mainly because I have
made the mistakes, and seen more ways of doing things. I come up with novel
and fast ways of solving problems in SQL, just as every company seems to
decide they need MongoDB now. I feel the authors pain, but I am not sure what
to do about it.

~~~
truelove
_Mistakes_?

No one wants to hear about "mistakes." That might open up the door to the
possibility that they themselves are capable of making... _mistakes_.

What people want to hear about are "success stories." You know, things that
haven't had to stand up to that most unglamorous and unforgiving of tests...
the test of _time_.

As in, thinks like nodejs, heroku, and ah.. mongodb. After all: Why bother
with perspective and overview, when you can just pad your resume with...
keyword fodder?

Why, indeed?

~~~
collyw
keyword fodder is exactly what recruitment consultants seem to use judging
from the crap I get in my inbox.

------
truelove
Telling it like it is, man. Telling it like it is.

